# MAC - Colour Ready Swatches - Apr 09



## lara (Jan 15, 2009)

Place all your *Colour Ready* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Colour Ready discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Colour Ready colour story thread.*


----------



## lara (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Ready - Apr 09*





Penultimate eyeliner pen in *Rapidblack*





Eye Brows in *Stud*





*Impassioned* lipstick





*129 Powder/Blush* (full handle brush shown)





Penultimate eyeliner pen in *Rapidblack* (lipgloss shown is from a previous collection)


----------



## magi (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Ready - Apr 09*

More details about 129SH


----------



## luhly4 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Ready - Apr 09*

*Bitter* eyeshadow


----------



## stickles (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Ready - Apr 09*

Apologies for the blurry cameraphone photos:

Prep + Prime Refined Zone (2007 Asia release) 15ml/0.5 US FL OZ


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Ready - Apr 09*

Bitter:







White Frost:


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Ready - Apr 09*

Prep + Prime Skin Refined Zone Treatment (15ml). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pics are clickable.


----------



## Karrie (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Ready - Apr 09*

Lipstick Show Orchid


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Ready - Apr 09*

Penultimate - Rapid black




It can do some pretty detailed/fine-point work


----------



## lara (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Ready - Apr 09*





*Stud *eye brow pencil.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Ready - Apr 09*

Penultimate Eyeliner Rapidblack:


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Ready - Apr 09*

Below is an image of myself and of the work I've done using Mac Show Orchid.

Cropped because It was part of a drag look, hehe. Just flash.










No Color alteration. This Lipstick is THAT bright. I love it!











My  Blog - Just Kiss 'N Makeup​My Official Website - Just Kiss  'N Makeup​


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Ready - Apr 09*


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Ready - Apr 09*







Loose Finishing Powder





On NC35:





Line Filler Base





On NC35: (swatched bottom of pic)


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Ready - Apr 09*

Show Orchid lipstick





Gladiola, Show orchid and Hollywood nights








(Not the greatest swatches, but they are all very different IRL)


----------



## dreamer246 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Ready - Apr 09*

Impassioned - Possum Nose Pink - Red Devil - Coral Polyp











Extra Amps - Show Orchid - Estee Lauder Brilliant Pink l/s - Girl About Town - Gladiola - Pomposity






Extra Amps - Show Orchid - Brilliant Pink
Girl About Town - Gladiola - Pomposity






All together now!


----------

